# my son wip



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## Jeff

looking great so far dleeg. cute kid!


----------



## DLeeG

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## Jeff

ha! yep he looks like trouble.


----------



## DLeeG

He's never given us a day of trouble. He's now 12 and halfway through his sophomore year in high school and plans to be a doctor.


----------



## Jeff

Im sure, WOW thats impressive good for him! 
<- Dad of a super cute awesome son too. (Only trouble he has given me is the vice grip on my SOUL)  gotta love being a daddy man.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------

